# Portugal,south Spain winter



## vetran50 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello everyone,got motorhome,im single and want timeout over winter.Want to know how to go about traveling to these destinations.I have never owned or driven a motorhome before,want to know everything i should have,take,were to go etc.
Thanks
Paul.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I suggest you read the Spain and Portugal Touring section of the forum. Plenty of info there. Regards, Alan.


----------

